# I guess we all...



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

...have a little birding fever right now.

Here are a few more bird pics that I snapped over the past two weekends.

Canvasback:









Lesser Goldfinch:









Western Meadowlark:









Roadrunner:









Mountain Bluebird:









Loggerhead Shrike:









Great Blue Heron:









Common Snipe (I'm surprised I saw this one. Look how well camouflaged it is):


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice! I looked for some Baldies down at Sunbrook today, didn't see any.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thats amazing that you got a road dunner to hold still long enough!! Way cool pics.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Great work! Southern Utah has great birding.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice photos!


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Love the Can.


----------

